# Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010



## noworkteam (19. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

Da mein Nachwuchs No.1 das notwendige Alter erreicht hat, und ich schon immer mal mit meinem Sohn eine Bootstour machen wollte, habe ich am 3 Juli 2010 die Valkyrie für einen halben Tag komplett gechartert.

Abfahrt wird 8:00 Uhr werden, Rückkehr 14:30 Uhr, die Zeit sollte für den Nachwuchs ausreichend sein...müssen ja auch schliesslich sehr früh aus den Federn

Wir werden nahgelegene Wracks anfahren und, weil´s Sommer ist, auch die eine oder andere Makrelen-Rutsche einlegen.

Ticketpreis pro Person (insgesamt 6 Väter + 6 Kinder) beträgt 50 €, das sind 15 € mehr als ein normaler Markelenkutter aus Schevenningen, das ist die Valkyrie aber wert. Max 16 Teilnehmer, würde auch von dem Platz passen, wenn die Kinder und Väter abwechselnd angeln,..,ich plan aber erstmal 12 ein

Die Stöpken sollen ja schliesslich erfolgreich sein.

Also wenn ein Boardie mit Anhang mal eine kleine sommerliche Bootsfahrt mitmachen möchte, hier ist die Möglichkeit.

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Noworkteam`s Sohn (7 Jahre)*
*3. Guifri*
*4. Guifri´s Sohn (15 Jahre)*
*5. Leer (Guifri´s Sohn 6 Jahre)*
*6. Absage MFT-Dirk*
*7.* *Absage MFT-Liz*
*8. Absage Jonas (7 Jahre)*
*9. Absage Louis* *(6 Jahre)*
*10. bszocher*
*11. bszocher´s Sohn (10 Jahre)*
*12.* *Schwarzangler69 *
*13. Schwarzangler69´s Sohn (7 Jahre)*

*Gruß*


----------



## BSZocher (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!

Werde morgen (Sonntag) die Familie befragen.

2x Vorreservierung bitte für bszocher und Sohn

Zusage Morgen.

Danke.


----------



## esgof (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

hallo jan 
super idee kannst du mir sagen was es dann ca kostet 
gruß esgof


----------



## guifri (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Abfahrt wird 6:00 Uhr werden, Rückkehr 12:30 Uhr, die Zeit sollte für den Nachwuchs ausreichend sein...müssen ja auch schliesslich sehr früh aus den Federn
> ...



guter mann! idee schnell umgesetzt 

ich werde evtl mit der family schon freitags irgendwo in holland anreisen und das wochenende über da bleiben. dann ist ers definitiv nicht so stressig:g


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



guifri schrieb:


> guter mann! idee schnell umgesetzt
> 
> ich werde evtl mit der family schon freitags irgendwo in holland anreisen und das wochenende über da bleiben. dann ist ers definitiv nicht so stressig:g


 
das ist eine sehr gute Idee, ich schau mal in meinen Email archiv, da müsste ich noch Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten haben...


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin,

Den Kindern zu Liebe (Schlaf) und der Empfehlung des Skipper folgend werden wir um 8:00 Uhr den Hafen verlassen, Rückkehr wird gegen 14:30 Uhr werden.

Gruß


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Oh, da hätten wir auch Interesse!

Wie alt sollten/müssen die Kurzen sein und was würde das für 2 Erwachsene und zwei Kinderchen denn kosten?


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh, da hätten wir auch Interesse!
> 
> Wie alt sollten/müssen die Kurzen sein und was würde das für 2 Erwachsene und zwei Kinderchen denn kosten?


 

Das Windelalter sollte vorbei sein, die Lütten sollten eine Angel halten und ein wenig Schnur einrollen können,..,5 oder 7 Haken Montage wird bei den Kleinen nicht eingesetzt, ich denke da reicht ein kleiner Pilker etc ...Die Großen dürfen natürlich voll zulangen :m

Ticketpreis siehe erster Eintrag....

Gruß


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Das Windelalter sollte vorbei sein, die Lütten sollten eine Angel halten und ein wenig Schnur einrollen können,..,5 oder 7 Haken Montage wird bei den Kleinen nicht eingesetzt, ich denke da reicht ein kleiner Pilker etc ...Die Großen dürfen natürlich voll zulangen :m
> 
> Ticketpreis siehe erster Eintrag....
> 
> Gruß



Danke!
Wer lesen kann ist und war schon immer im Vorteil!|rolleyes

Da meine Jungens keine Windelträger mehr sind, schon eine Angel halten können und sowieso heiß sind mal auf See zu kommen, reservier ich grad mal vier Plätze!

MFT-Dirk
MFT-Liz
Jonas 
Louis


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Und Ihr seid auf der Liste

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Bin nun aus allen Schneebergen wieder aufgetaucht.....

Bitte bszocher + Sohn eintragen....

Wir sind DABEI  #6

Die Abfahrtszeit find ich gut.....


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bin nun aus allen Schneebergen wieder aufgetaucht.....
> 
> Bitte bszocher + Sohn eintragen....
> ...


 
Nun bist Du (Ihr) Schwarz, schön das Ihr dabei seid...

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Alter bszocher's Sohn: 10 Jahre


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Und Ihr seid auf der Liste
> 
> Gruß




Super!

Jonas ist da dann 7 Jahre und Louis kurz vor 6...:q

Wenn ich den Beiden das heut Abend erzähle, dann werden die jetzt schon Hummeln im Hintern haben!


----------



## BSZocher (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> .... dann werden die jetzt schon Hummeln im Hintern haben!



Meiner hat heute Schulfrei ....
.... er zählt schon Mal die Tage bis zur Tour .....


HUMMEL   HUMMEL    :q


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

hi jan,
nimm meinen großen bitte auch noch auf die liste. der ist sonst schwer beleidigt. danke.

meine söhne sind dann im übrigen 15 und 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> *3. Gufri*
> *4. Gufri´s Sohn (? Jahre)*
> ...




guifri bitte, nicht Gufri - soviel zeit muss sein


----------



## noworkteam (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



guifri schrieb:


> guifri bitte, nicht Gufri - soviel zeit muss sein


 
2x Sohn von *Guifri*

Bitteschön |wavey:


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

bedankt! tot ziens...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Sooo, beide Kinder haben jetzt die oben genannten Hummeln im Hintern und freuen sich schon wie Bolle!:q

Langt es eigentlich, wenn wir den Beiden unsere alten Anfängerpilken (150g Wg) geben?
Pilker auch so bis maximal 150g?
Oder wird in der Nordsee schwerer gefischt?
Brauchen die Kurzen Schwimmwesten und wenn, kann man die ausleihen???

Fragen über Fragen...|rolleyes


----------



## guifri (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Langt es eigentlich, wenn wir den Beiden unsere alten Anfängerpilken (150g Wg) geben?
> Pilker auch so bis maximal 150g?
> Oder wird in der Nordsee schwerer gefischt?
> Brauchen die Kurzen Schwimmwesten und wenn, kann man die ausleihen???
> ...



mit 150 g haben die schon gut zu tun. ich hoffe, dass die bedingungen so sind, dass auch leichter geht.

mein kleiner bekommt ne schwimmweste an. ich habe die für den aber hier, weil ich bis vor ein paar wochen ein eigenes boot hatte.


----------



## BSZocher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Mein Kurzer hat auch ne eigene Weste.....
...die hat er dann auch an....


----------



## BSZocher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Fällt mir gerade beim Bilderschauen der letzten Tour ein:

Nehmt GEHÖRSCHUTZ für die Kinder mit!!!!!!!!!

Für euch selbst natürlich auch. |rolleyes


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Fällt mir gerade beim Bilderschauen der letzten Tour ein:
> 
> Nehmt GEHÖRSCHUTZ für die Kinder mit!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Wo gibt es denn die Bilder???#c

Und wieso überhaupt Gehörschutz?|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Bilder???#c


 
hier und auch hier, aber auch hier



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Und wieso überhaupt Gehörschutz?|bigeyes|kopfkrat


 
Weil die beiden 450PS Motörchen ein bisschen grummeln, wenn der Skipper nach der Hafenausfahrt den Hebel umlegt...und 900PS kam man nicht so wirklich kapseln...


PS. in der Kabine ist es ruhiger,..,also keine Panik...
Gruß


----------



## guifri (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit den Kiddies. Stay tuned...


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Happy new Year! Fish on...


----------



## noworkteam (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Frohes Neues,

Schwarzangler69 mit Sohn ist nun auch dabei..

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin Leute!
Da wär der Kindergarten ja voll :m


----------



## noworkteam (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Da wär der Kindergarten ja voll :m


 
Ja das Boot ist voll....

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Alles klar#6 fertig zum Entern


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Nach dem Ausfall ist vor dem Ausfall...schon mal wieder hochkramen, den Tröt hier...

Welcher Wahnsinnige hat eigentlich den Viertelfinal-Fußball-WM-Termin gewählt????????


----------



## noworkteam (5. März 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Nach dem Ausfall ist vor dem Ausfall...schon mal wieder hochkramen, den Tröt hier...
> 
> Welcher Wahnsinnige hat eigentlich den Viertelfinal-Fußball-WM-Termin gewählt????????


 

So so,..,Da ist Dir also ein Fussballspiel wichtiger als ein schöner Tag mit Deinen Kinder ..., das gibt mir zu denken ...

Gruß

Der Wahnsinnige


----------



## graetsche (5. März 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Spielt doch eh Gahna oder Serbien an diesem Tag

Gruß
Grätsche


----------



## guifri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> So so,..,Da ist Dir also ein Fussballspiel wichtiger als ein schöner Tag mit Deinen Kinder ..., das gibt mir zu denken ...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Wahnsinnige



Komm erzähl mir nix. Du hast doch die Anlegezeit 14.30 Uhr nicht mit Rücksicht auf die Kinder gewählt, sondern weil du um 16 Uhr mit der Flasche Grolsch in der Hand in der Pension am TV sitzen willst |supergri


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem!

Mein Kleiner hat ausgerechnet am 03.07.10 Abschiedsfeier im Kindergarten, so dass ich meine 3 Plätze gerne abtreten würde.

Wer würde gerne einspringen????


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Ich muss leider auch absagen!

Unsere Kinder sind Anfang der Sommerferien für eine Woche mit den Großeltern auf Malle.

Sorry!


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Guten Morgen,

Falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte..es sind noch Plätze frei...

Gruß


----------



## guifri (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte..es sind noch Plätze frei...
> 
> Gruß



So, ich nehme nun 2 von meinen 3 Plätzen selbst in Anspruch! Basta!


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin,

Nachdem ein Teilnehmer sich mit einer sehr sehr netten PN :v verabschiedet hat, sich ein weiterer AB´ler auf PN´s und Emails nicht mehr meldet#d, kommt hier die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

*Hier nun die Teilnehmerliste:*

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Noworkteam`s Sohn (7 Jahre)*
*3. Guifri*
*4. Guifri´s Sohn (6 Jahre)*
*5. bszocher*
*6. bszocher´s Sohn (10 Jahre)*
*7.* *Rutenknecht*
*8. Wildcard (Guifri)*
*9. frei*
*10. frei*

*Wer noch mit möchte, zwei Plätze sind frei....*

*PS. Noch einen Tip für den Abspringer und Kontaktresistenten: Einfach mal die Fr...e halten und vorher überlegen und abklären ob man wirklich kann.*
*Erst auf dicke Hose machen und dann...Pustekuchen..*

*Gruß*


----------



## BSZocher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Lass dich nicht ärgern.
Lass wir uns lieber auf eine schöne Tour mit unseren Kindern freuen.
Meine Tochter ist mit ihren 7 1/2 Jahren noch zu klein sonst käme die mit. Später mal... 
Morgen bekomme ich noch eine Rückmeldung ob evtl. mein niederländischer Angelkumpel mit seiner Tochter mitkommt.
Wenn dann bitte keine Witze über gelbe Nummernschilder usw :q


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Morgen bekomme ich noch eine Rückmeldung ob evtl. mein niederländischer Angelkumpel mit seiner Tochter mitkommt.
> Wenn dann bitte keine Witze über gelbe Nummernschilder usw :q


 
Würde ich nie machen,..,ich frage dann lieber nach, warum der Topköder immer diese Gelb-Orange Farbe hat.....

Gruß


----------



## guifri (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Lass dich nicht ärgern.
> Lass wir uns lieber auf eine schöne Tour mit unseren Kindern freuen.
> Meine Tochter ist mit ihren 7 1/2 Jahren noch zu klein sonst käme die mit. Später mal...
> ...




Also bevor die Holländer jetzt mitkommen...mein mitkommender Sohn ist 6 (nicht 15)...den stelle ich auf ne Fischkiste und dann wird geangelt. Bring deine Tochter mit, ein Paninifußballalbum und schon sind die beiden beschäftigt#h

P.S. Ich habe gestern die Wolfsbarschtour mit der Valkyrie gemacht. Ich hab zwar keinen Wolfsbarsch aber dafür jede Menge Dorsch gezogen. Das überrascht mich immer noch, dass ich das jahrelang nichtmitbekommen habe, was man auf der Nordsee noch so fangen kann :q


----------



## guifri (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Ähm...noch mal so nebenbei.

Ich habe doch richtig gesehen, dass Deutschland am 03.07.10 mal wieder Argentinien im Viertefinale besiegen wird? 

Wie bekommen wir das hin, dass wir das auch gucken können (mit den Kids?).?

Weil Anstoß ist um 16.00 Uhr. Da werden wir ja nach der Angeltour fahrtechnisch nicht bis zur deutschen Grenze kommen.

#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Hallo, am besten mit einem Deutschlandtrikot in einer holländischen Hafenkneipe:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## BSZocher (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Einerseits haben wir "Glück" weil der NL-Bewohner nicht mitkommt.... |uhoh:
....andererseits sind nun immer noch Plätze frei. #h


----------



## guifri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Ähm...noch mal so nebenbei.
> 
> Ich habe doch richtig gesehen, dass Deutschland am 03.07.10 mal wieder Argentinien im Viertefinale besiegen wird?
> 
> ...




Teil 1 der Mission erledigt.

Und wo gucken wir jetzt?


----------



## Papi1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



guifri schrieb:


> Teil 1 der Mission erledigt.
> 
> Und wo gucken wir jetzt?


und das auch noch um 16 Uhr
nichts für ungut vieleicht habt ihr Wind 20m/s dan wird die tour abgesagt, das wäre aber nicht so schön für die Kids
also auch nicht so gut #c
Sorry Christoph


----------



## BSZocher (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Morgen gegen 7:30 am Hafen oder gibt es irgendwelche Änderungen?
Mein Lütter freut sich schon wie Weihnachten.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

...ich wünsche Euch maximalen Spaß....


----------



## guifri (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Morgen gegen 7:30 am Hafen oder gibt es irgendwelche Änderungen?
> Mein Lütter freut sich schon wie Weihnachten.....



also wir sind da...

ich bin nur immer noch fußballtechnisch verzweifelt, weil ich außer der anlegestelle in stellendam nichts kenne und keine lust habe mit dem 6-jährigen in unsicheren holländischen gefilden zu gucken, wenn holland heute rausfliegt :c:q


----------



## guifri (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

wer noch mit will, kann sich bis 20 uhr melden...


----------



## HD4ever (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

das doch bestimmt ne coole Aktion !!!! #6
bin gespannt auf die Fänge und euren Bericht .... 
vielleicht klappts auch mal das ich mit meinem Lütten dabei sein werde ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Gibbet schon Bilder? Oder Fangmeldungen? Bin gespannt weil wir am 17ten 7ten los wollen.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

würd mich ja auch interessieren ob die kiddies ihren Spaß hatten .... #h


----------



## BSZocher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kinder-Bootstour Nordsee mit Valkyrie 3.7.2010*

Moin!
Hatten sie.....hatten sie....|rolleyes
Wenn ich Zeit finde schreib ich heut abend was + Bilder #h


----------

